# Williams Baptist College Dormitory



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the slab rough in for a new dorm at the local college. It's the largest slab I've done and has gone well except it took us a day longer than I anticipated. Probably because we had to drive stakes and run strings everywhere to measure from.
I can only attach 1 photo at a time or the app crashes. Anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I had my new guy on this one, this was his first taste of new construction. I didn't let him glue anything but caps and a few stub ups. Didn't want to risk a leak here. 11 bathrooms in total with 2 vanities on each in a sort of jack and Jill design. 2 kitchens, 2 mechanical rooms, 1 elevator.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How big are the pics you are trying to upload? I think if they are too big, it causes issues. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty simple slab plumbing, just spread out.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's the over/under on broken risers?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also, just a question, why do you make long sweeps out of 45s? Why not order long sweeps?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> What's the over/under on broken risers?


Those are individual lavatories. Each room has a lavatory with a shared shower and toilet, they are 2 room groups.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Also, just a question, why do you make long sweeps out of 45s? Why not order long sweeps?


A couple reasons:
1- less inventory items
2- if a line isn't run at minimum fall you can still bring the riser up level. I think long sweeps have about a 1/4" of fall built in. So if you have a 2" lav drain run at 3/8" you can roll the 45's slightly and everything comes up straight and level.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Not sure what size pics, but apparently it only happens if I'm starting a thread, every reply there after I can upload whatever.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice work. Good looking joints. That's odd about the pic issue. Above my pay grade.

I have never had the second issue you listed with long sweep 90's on the work I do. For our other guys, that's obviously a different story. I do understand the reason though. My only concern would be all the extra joints for a potential leak, at least with our guys.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

My crew is of varying skill level so anything I can do to make the work better I'll do it. The master I was brought up under did it that way and when I went out on my own I considered carrying long sweeps, but old habits die hard. It does add another joint for a potential leak on testing, but it's never been an issue.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

How long did that underground take?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> How long did that underground take?


5 days, 3 guys one being brand new as of 3 weeks ago. Part of the issue was we had to test and inspect 3 times so I could bury everything back. 1 on day one due to rain moving in, one on day 2 also rain moving in, and one at the end.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

What did they give you to pull your strings off of. I did a job way back in the sticks around here and they wanted me to pull measurements from footings. I dont know what the concrete guys look like in your area but here i wouldnt trust them with a box of rocks. The footing's zigged and zagged more than Barry Sanders in his prime. I left the job after a week and was later told that 75% of the stub ups had to be chipped out and moved.

Good looking job you did there.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

We had box forms made out of 2x4s and plywood to pull measurements from. Everything out in the middle I drove rebar stakes in and ran strings on the walls. I hate measuring off strings, but with an extra guy that was green he did pretty good holding tapes on the strings for us. I did do a job with footers only before, we ended up running perimeter strings to measure from. PITA for sure but it came out alright. They ended up bumping some walls over a little here and there.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Workhorseplmg said:


> A couple reasons:
> 1- less inventory items
> 2- if a line isn't run at minimum fall you can still bring the riser up level. I think long sweeps have about a 1/4" of fall built in. So if you have a 2" lav drain run at 3/8" you can roll the 45's slightly and everything comes up straight and level.


I just checked what I last paid for 2" LS 90's. At $2.35 ea, I think I can spring for a box of 50 now and then. Same goes for No Hub SS 1/4 bends, even if the cost is more each.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not the cost, 2 45s are about the same. Just the way I've always done it.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> What's the over/under on broken risers?


Come on now,are you saying the next trade in won't be respectful of his work and make sure nothing gets broken or disturbed.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

They'll break it, hide that it's broken and they'll build a block wall around it.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> They'll break it, hide that it's broken and they'll build a block wall around it.



Only after they get it nice and filled with concrete.


----------

